# Yellow



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

My budgie died today  really sad about it cause she was such a sweet bird, anytime i put my finger near her, for her to perch on it, she used to give a bite, then hop on lol!. She had a lovely quiet tweet to.

RIP Yellow :sad:, i wish i managed to find out your true age, we had Yellow for 6yrs passed in March and she was not a baby bird when we got her.

We will always remember you, and we will make sure Blue is OK with you now being at rest xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your budgie RIP Yellow xxx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Suzy x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*So sorry to hear you have lost your budgie, thinking of you.xxx
rip yellow.xxxxxxxx*


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear you have lost your Budgie, sounds like he had a long happy life with you. R.I.P Yellow.


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss  , How is Blue coping without her?


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks JANICE199 Pamela & Pets Paws x

He is OK i think been tweeting a bit, not quite as much as usual, he is a very chatty bird lol.

I just hope he will be OK, he is over 6yrs old to.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

AWw sorry petal to hear about your wee budgie..
R.I.P..little one enjoy Rainbow bridge,,xx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks scosha37
Thats such a lovely picture.
x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RIP Yellow! xx


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear you have your budgie Yellow. At least you know he had a good life whilst he was with you.

Fly free at Rainbow Bridge and be happy little Yellow.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone x


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Aw hun I'm so sorry to hear about Yellow, I've only just found the thread  

Hope you're ok, and I hope Blue is doing ok. 

R.I.P little one. x x x


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your little bird RIP Yellowx


----------

